# Service Manual needed for Long 610-SM (dozer)



## Apogee (May 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to find both user and service manuals for a Long 610-SM. The machine is a small sized dozer built by UTB & Fiat. I haven't been able to find manuals anywhere. 

Also, if anyone happens to know about this unit, do you happen to know the Fiat/Dresser equivalent model?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There sure isn't much information out there on these crawlers. As for a manual, you might want to look at the 610 tractor manual for service and repair of the tractor portion of this unit. Seems the 610 tractor and the 610 crawler are quite alike.


----------

